# 2nd Cheshire Meet!



## -Quiksilver- (Jul 24, 2003)

The Second Cheshire meet is going to be held on the 10th August!

*WE KNOW THIS IS THE SAME DAY AS THE TATTON PARK SHOW*

But theres a reason behind this... 
Due to the troubles with signs and find the extact location of the Pub.. we're planning on running a convoy from the tatton show to the pub that way everyone well know where the pub is for future referance..

On the Issues of Signs we've had bigger clearer ones made up! Also theres maps and directions to be found on our website.. these directions are now in English rather than "Autoroute"

We'll also be handing out flyers at the Show with a map on the back! 
If your interested.. please e-mail me or post below!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What meet? :-/
What website? :-/


----------



## -Quiksilver- (Jul 24, 2003)

www.cheshirevag.cjb.net

Back ground to the meet on there aswell!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who is meeting ???

Not that I can come, I'll be busy that day ... with TTs  ;D


----------



## -Quiksilver- (Jul 24, 2003)

Any one can with a car from the vw audi seat family!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

At what time will you be at which pub??

There is a possibility that ~6 or so TTs may join you


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Who is meeting Â ???
> 
> Not that I can come, I'll be busy that day ... with TTs Â  ;D


So Dani, what r u doing on the 10th ?
Have i missed something ? ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> So Dani, what r u doing on the 10th ?
> Have i missed something ? Â ???


No, Ian, you haven't missed anything (yet)
see IM in a few seconds


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

> No, Ian, you haven't missed anything (yet)
> see IM in a few seconds


This is so frustrating..........it's like a room in a house that you are told you can't enter...you just HAVE to look inside........

What event is brewing Dani?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Newbie to TT Forum site.

Had a look at the Plough and Flail Map directions seems straightforward enough and would like to attend say after 6pm.. are these the correct details? 8) 8) 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> www.cheshirevag.cjb.net
> 
> Back ground to the meet on there aswell!


this link gives very little details, are you trying to keep it exclusive. 

Ian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Plough and Flail: just round the corner from me 
what time are you meeting??


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

HI GUYS

PLEASE CAN YOU TELL ME WHERE WHEN THE 2ND CHESHIRE MEET IS I HAVE JUST THIS MINUTE JOINED SO I WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND THE MEET


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kingcutter
You can come to gawsworth on the 24th ,if you can make it


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> kingcutter
> You can come to gawsworth on the 24th ,if you can make it Â


David, In your official capacity r u not allowed to tout. 

Welcome Kingcutter, the 2nd cheshire meet is being hosted by another group, but are interested in any VAG car. so all r welcome, but as per my previous post, the details are a bit sketchy, I am also awaiting more details to be posted. Â

As David said, Gawsworth is the next Local meet / show and shine event. Not sure if any driving will be involved ( apart from getting there and back ).

Ian.

Kingcutter, noted your website, are you a barbershopquattroette. Â ;D

Updated...

Next NW meet is Sunday am 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1060004533

And most of the crowd who no doubt will be there, may end up meeting the VAG group.
A special 2 for 1 day


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLIES I WILL BE GOING TO GAWSWORTH HALL I LIKE THE BARBER SHOP JOKE SHOULD HAVE PUT kingcuTTer AND ANY OF YOU GUYS GET UP INTO LANCS I WILL DISCOUNT YOUR HAIRCUTS


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

KingcuTTer, have you used the link to the Pennine Run for this Sunday. This will involve a lot more driving and less polishing. 

Usually well attended meets, and friendly people.

Where r u based, if you need directions IM me.

Ian.


----------

